# Experience the Zombie Apocalypse... for REAL?!?!



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.zedevents.co.uk/

Ready to spend 3-4 hours on foot fighting zombies in a mall? It's a reality in the UK, and apparently coming to America soon!


----------

